# Hey there you guys! I am from Columbia, SC!



## Redbug (Feb 8, 2014)

My screen name is Redbug because I am out in the woods a lot. And guess what...the redbugs don't bother me anymore.

Anyways, I am Dave and just getting into the hobby. I had a couple hives about 30 years ago, so I am learning all over again. Times have certainly changed. And I just retired about a month ago! I now have time to do all those things I wanted but did not have the time for! I have 3 pounds of bees/queen on order right now and already have my starter setup from Dante. A good friend of mine is also starting out and we will be hiving together at his farm. Ain't life great!


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

life is good the spring meeting of South Carolina beekeeping association is march first in Columbia hope to see you there I will be there along with several members from spartan burg SC where we live
Phillip


----------



## Redbug (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey there Phillip! 

I plan to try and make it. I went to the Midstate Beekeepers Assn meeting last Tuesday. That was my first time. That's where I am getting my bees from. 
http://www.scmidstatebeekeepers.org/

I have been noticing down here the red maples are starting to show bits of red. A few more days of warm weather and they will be popping out. That's mainly along the Congaree River and low areas.


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Redbug--what part of Columbia? I 'm in Hopkins, 29061. Good to have you here..


----------



## Redbug (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Bees of SC...I live over by Pine Ridge. But I am down your way quite often. Usually at least once a week or more often. I hunt along the Congaree/Park area and have been in Kingville HC for more than 20 years. A couple of my friends have some hives there, also. Thought about that, too. My friend's farm is on the other side of the river near St Matthews. It's a small world... 

Dave


----------



## farmerd (Aug 12, 2013)

another columbian here. my wife and i are starting bees on our farm down in gadsden this spring


----------



## Redbug (Feb 8, 2014)

How many hives Farmerd? Where are you getting the the bees from? I pass by your post office quite often on the way to Kingville...out Griffins Ck Rd. It's still like the Wild West out there...

I also ordered two more hive bodies and stuff from Mann Lake. They have free shipping for orders over $100. 

I am so excited...like a kid again! Life is good!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome ..... from one South Carolinian to another!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Dave!


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Lovely! Congrats on your retirement, welcome, and good luck with your bees!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Hey, I'm from Columbia as well! My last address there was 5 Medical Park Rd., Columbia, SC. That was 56 years ago!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome Dave, Seems to always be a great bunch of people around beekeeping.


----------



## farmerd (Aug 12, 2013)

Redbug said:


> How many hives Farmerd? Where are you getting the the bees from? I pass by your post office quite often on the way to Kingville...out Griffins Ck Rd. It's still like the Wild West out there...
> 
> I also ordered two more hive bodies and stuff from Mann Lake. They have free shipping for orders over $100.
> 
> I am so excited...like a kid again! Life is good!



we're picking up 6 3# small cell bee packages from Don the fat bee man as soon as they are ready, and we've also be given permission to manage all 11 of my mother-in-laws hives for splits this spring. im hoping for a good bee season this year so we can shoot for 18-24 hives going into winter........ we'll see what happens.


----------



## Redbug (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you...you Guys!

Pretty funny Barry! Hmmm...an old address for me was a military hospital...Munich Germany...and 56 years ago, too. We were probably crying at the same time...

That's a good bunch of bees Farmerd. I didn't know many people kept bees around there. 

My project for today is to put out salt blocks and pour more mineral mix at my wildlife mineral sites for the critters out at the woods. Spring is when they need and use the minerals. Deer will be dropping antlers the next 2 or 3 weeks and growing new ones. We expect a wintry mix the next few days, too. I've had my fill of winter...I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Blackwater Bees (May 7, 2012)

Welcome. I'm an hour east, in Turbeville SC. Save some of that mineral mix, you'll need it to salt your driveway if the forecast holds. The deer won't need it yet, my last pet deer always shed his the first week in April.


----------



## seapro220 (Mar 14, 2013)

Welcome from Blythewood, which is about 20 miles north of you. I also attended the mtg last Tuesday and am glad the first presentation didn't scare you off. It was good information, but possibly kind of scary for new beeks - as it seemed to plant a pretty dim future as to a cost-2-hive and ROI. Anyway, I have 7 hives north of you and have my name on a VSH nuc but it won't be ready till mid may.


----------

